# Therapy exercises and BG increases



## pippaandben (May 12, 2016)

After not being able to do much while waiting for spinal surgery am having to cope for the first time with bg increases from 9.2 to 15.4 yesterday which came down to 9.3 2hours later. Today 9.2 increased to 14.0. As lunch imminent did no correction and bolus as normal. Any info or pointers gratefully received.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2016)

I suspect that your body is still very much in recovery mode, so in 'overdrive' a bit. I wouldn't be overly concerned at this stage - although the increases are probably more of a 'spike' than you are used to, they are really not so bad. Have you changed your basal at all?


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2016)

Several folk having had major ops recently have had to increase their insulin massively - x 3 in one case, someone elsewhere who had a hip replacement (apart from which and the T1 he was otherwise 'glowing with health') - x 2.  Basal and bolus.

Whyever did you not correct when bolusing for lunch?  Ideal time to do it, IMHO.  By not doing that, I'm afraid that now the high will stay high until lunch has been and gone - and you eventually have to correct.  Look - if it seems 'too much all at once' I can understand that - but it's a bit of a vicious circle TBH since often we actually need even more insulin to correct a double figure than we do a single figure -- my own cut off point is around 12.0 - above that and I need about 10% more to bring it back down to where I want it - and then any normal bolus for something I'm going to eat, on top of that.

Obviously we are all different and you don't want to send yourself too low - but you could have halved the correction dose (for instance) and seen how that went if you wanted to?  At least that would correct it a bit so you wouldn't be quite so high for quite so long?


----------



## pippaandben (May 12, 2016)

What I meant was I did normal bolus for meal but did not add in a correction dose. As I am due another one session this pm can measure before and on return.


----------

